# Mobo or PSU? Power for 1 second.



## C4C (Oct 1, 2019)

Currently having an issue with what I think is my motherboard. Shortly after pressing the power button, the computer starts to boot and shuts down within a second. It continues to do this cycle until I switch the PSU off.

I reset the BIOS and began troubleshooting. I tried using each stick of RAM separately and tried running w/o my GPU (i have integrated graphics), but the issue persists.

When I get home from work I'll tear apart my backup that has a no-name 300w PSU and see if that lets it boot without my GPU.

Any thoughts? If this PC is a bust, I think I can survive as upgrade season is around the corner 

Edit: Spelling. Also attempted to boot without any RAM or peripherals connected, issue continues to occur.


----------



## C4C (Oct 1, 2019)

Got it to boot successfully. After re-seating the GPU for a second time it worked.

I'm not sure if the top PCI slot is damaged or if my Mobo is acting up, but when the GPU sags too low it enters this boot loop.

I'm no professional, but if somebody has an explanation for this I'd appreciate it greatly!


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 1, 2019)

Are the motherboard standoffs in the correct spots?


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 1, 2019)

Also consider checking no pin damage on the CPU socket.  If one is bent, it can simply deny physical connections to IO devices like RAM and PCIe slots.


----------



## C4C (Oct 1, 2019)

johnb35 said:


> Are the motherboard standoffs in the correct spots?



I believe so, but I'll double check and make sure none of them became loose when I moved. Haven't had an issue like this before.



Okedokey said:


> Also consider checking no pin damage on the CPU socket.  If one is bent, it can simply deny physical connections to IO devices like RAM and PCIe slots.



Built it in 2016 and the AIO has stayed on since. Definitely will buy some new thermal paste and pull the CPU out to check!


----------



## C4C (Oct 2, 2019)

After having this issue again today and checking the standoffs, I noticed 2 of them were loose. 

May have been a grounding issue the whole time. Thanks for helping me think this through @johnb35 @Okedokey 

If anything persists, I'll venture further to check out the CPU socket and inspect the PCIe slots!


----------



## Darren (Oct 2, 2019)

Amateur hour up in here.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 2, 2019)

C4C said:


> After having this issue again today and checking the standoffs, I noticed 2 of them were loose.
> 
> May have been a grounding issue the whole time. Thanks for helping me think this through @johnb35 @Okedokey
> 
> If anything persists, I'll venture further to check out the CPU socket and inspect the PCIe slots!



Standoffs do nothing for grounding.


----------



## Darren (Oct 2, 2019)

Okedokey said:


> Standoffs do nothing for grounding.


Then feel free to share with the class because pretty sure they prevent exactly that from happening.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2019)

Darren said:


> Then feel free to share with the class because pretty sure they prevent exactly that from happening.



They why do they work perfectly fine in a acrylic case?  There is also no electrical connection between ground planes and the stand offs in the motherboard, so I would've thought it would be obvious.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 3, 2019)

Okedokey said:


> They why do they work perfectly fine in a acrylic case?  There is also no electrical connection between ground planes and the stand offs in the motherboard, so I would've thought it would be obvious.


Because acrylic isn't metal and doesn't allow electricity to flow through it.  Standoffs stop the motherboard from the touching the case. It's very possible that a loose standoff can cause issues.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2019)

johnb35 said:


> Because acrylic isn't metal and doesn't allow electricity to flow through it.  Standoffs stop the motherboard from the touching the case. It's very possible that a loose standoff can cause issues.



Absolutely, however acrylic does hold electrostatic charge.  The point is there is no functional design basis for grounding through the stand offs unless specifically called for (rare).


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 3, 2019)

Okedokey said:


> he point is there is no functional design basis for grounding through the stand offs


Not intentional grounding through the standoffs. The point above about grounding issues from standoffs, or lack there of, was related to the board grounding off some component to the case because of a missing standoff.

That said, I do agree it seems unlikely that a slightly loose standoff would cause grounding issues. However the act of getting to the standoffs to tighten them may have moved/corrected whatever was shorting if that is actually what was wrong.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2019)

Cromewell said:


> Not intentional grounding through the standoffs. The point above about grounding issues from standoffs, or lack there of, was related to the board grounding off some component to the case because of a missing standoff.
> 
> That said, I do agree it seems unlikely that a slightly loose standoff would cause grounding issues. However the act of getting to the standoffs to tighten them may have moved/corrected whatever was shorting if that is actually what was wrong.



agreed.


----------



## C4C (Oct 3, 2019)

Cromewell said:


> However the act of getting to the standoffs to tighten them may have moved/corrected whatever was shorting if that is actually what was wrong.



Issue is back. Just about to run out and get some thermal compound and take everything apart to clean and re-wire/install.

Once I get the PC started, it runs like normal.

After coming back to this after my original post, I think something shifted (when I moved) or shorted as mentioned above.

Also gives me a chance to try my backup PC's PSU to see if the issue is component related as I've ruled out the RAM and GPU.


----------



## Darren (Oct 4, 2019)

Kinda sounds like your motherboard is just starting to take a dump almost.


----------



## C4C (Oct 4, 2019)

Darren said:


> Kinda sounds like your motherboard is just starting to take a dump almost.



Upgrade time? 

I think it was the standoff that had come completely unscrewed from the motherboard tray... nonetheless, if there's another issue I'm just going to save my $ for an upgrade.

Got everything back together with a fresh application of thermal paste and we're in business! Currently idling about 3°C lower than before as well


----------



## C4C (Oct 15, 2019)

Electrical gremlins came back. 

Darren, you're most definitely correct. 

I'm using my old CPU/Mobo combo now. Looks like I'll need to purchase a B-series board (only ones I can find for <$100) or upgrade my setup and try selling it as-is.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 15, 2019)

C4C said:


> Issue is back. Just about to run out and get some thermal compound and take everything apart to clean and re-wire/install.
> 
> Once I get the PC started, it runs like normal.
> 
> ...





Okedokey said:


> Also consider checking no pin damage on the CPU socket.  If one is bent, it can simply deny physical connections to IO devices like RAM and PCIe slots.



Set bios to optimised default with proper settings for boot.  Exclude anything external such as usb.  Change power circuit connected to if possible (e.g. different power board / socket)


----------



## C4C (Oct 25, 2019)

Okedokey said:


> Set bios to optimised default with proper settings for boot.  Exclude anything external such as usb.  Change power circuit connected to if possible (e.g. different power board / socket)



I haven't been able to even get it to post since it shuts down before then. CPU/socket pins were perfect and my GPU/PSU + storage drives were fine. 

If it's the RAM I'll know asap, but I've already got a new 16GB 3600MHz kit and ASRock Z270 Killer SLI mobo on the way. Should be here next week.


----------

